

The Disadvantage of Smarts - paulsutter
http://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2012/06/quick-study-satoshi-kanazawa-intelligence

======
hardwear
_However, for a few evolutionarily novel problems, evolution equipped us with
general intelligence so that our ancestors could reason in order to solve
them. These evolutionarily novel problems were few and far between._

This implies that the evolutionary selection of intelligence was sexual
selection, that our brains evolved like a peacock's tail.

------
api
Loads of broad, sweeping, but mostly unsubstantiated statements presented in a
catchy manner. Pop evolutionary psychology at its worst.

